# Which reel to chose?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Building an All Star 1508 13'2" that will handle 4-10 oz. Looking for a new reel for it. Lots of new stuff I have not had a chance to try.

Any feedback on these reels?

Thanks

Sandcrab

*CORRECTION: ABU 7500 C3CT and not 6500 C3CT...My bust...*


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

6500C3CT Mag Elite one on E-bay right now item# 7152441143 Sunset Orange.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Sounds like yer puttin together a true "Heaver" combo*

"4 to 10 oz"

In the poll it looks like a race between the 6500 and Diawa (SLX30SHV)

I have both  

the 6500's line capacity limits IMO, what I use this reel for. 14lb test is perfect for this reel but I wouldn't want to fight a big Drum or a 40 plus lb Striper or a Cobia with 14lb test. The factory drag can be over come with the installation of extreme smoothie drag washers and I believe Tres' got something even better coming soon. 

Of the choices in your poll, IMO the SLX is the best choice for your Heaver. Without question it has the best drag which is important when Mr Drum or Mr Cobia realize they're hooked  

I know some will argue that the 525 mag is a good choice but again IMO this reel is in the same class as the 6500.

><))))*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*What are you gonna fish for?*

Big EL brought up some good points but without knowing what you plan on fishing for.....

Now to my Opinion... I know you had bad luck with a Daiwa but I have had 2 Slosh 30's for I guess 4 yrs now and if I fished my 525 and Abu's the same as I do my Daiwa's they would be in the ground now. The Daiwa's take a beating and keep on going, the 525 and Abu end up in the shop 2-3 times a yr for cleaning. The daiwa's have been in the shop twice together in 4 yrs. Well ya asked for opinions....


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

*reel*

under 6 oz-penn 525
over 6 0z-penn squidder


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Take a look at the Avets or ProGears.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Take a look at the Avets or ProGears.



great choices.......jus don't let NTKG mag it......(that's fer the rod post   )


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Building an All Star 1508 13'2" that will handle 4-10 oz.
> 
> Sandcrab


1508 = 10oz? 
OK so I know I dont know near as much as most rocks but if you going to be usen it for Drummie fishn then go with the Diawa but for lighter action then any of the other reels will be fine and don't furget what Skid said about the Progears and Avets. So many toys and so little time to buy and play with them all.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> great choices.......jus don't let NTKG mag it......(that's fer the rod post   )



basturd....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Get the magged avet, althou I voted for daiwa. A few weeks ago some of us AC fished down in O'coke during the sand blasting wind, Al's avet was the only one that doesn't have the sand grinding sound, my daiwa and NTKG's 525 were grinding.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Cdog said:


> The Daiwa's take a beating and keep on going.


I've had mine for 4 years. Lots of fish, Rays and Biter's have tried to destoy this reel. I rinse it off regularly while fishing and about every four weeks pull the spool out ,wipe it down, once every 6 months add a drop of oil to the bearing and keep the drag backed off when I'm not using it. 

I don't know what your experience with Diawa was but mine has been excellent. The Diawa reels I have are the ones I don't worry about  

><))))*>


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

if you can find one-an old penn 970-980 would be a great match.
charlie


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

*525T & 525 Slidey*

I have both, the knobby will cast into a wind with a big weight & bait with more control. With the slidey there is some fluffup when the sinker is climbing just after realease, facing into 20mph.wind. the knobby could be adj. to prevent that.
caster


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Hate to rain on your parade but the 1508 Allstar is only 12'6. Allstar does make a blank that is 13 which is 1567 and a 1687 iks 14 foot. Hope this helps.... JAM


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Don't read the catalog..*



JAM said:


> Hate to rain on your parade but the 1508 Allstar is only 12'6. Allstar does make a blank that is 13 which is 1567 and a 1687 iks 14 foot. Hope this helps.... JAM


The All Star is 13'2" from the factory...They used to cut them to make the Breakaways and they were listed as 12'6". The catalog carried over the shorter length when in reality - they are 13'2". Ask any rod builder and they will tell you the same thing..

The one in my house is 13'2" - a 2p/1c "lite" 1508 blank. The butt section is 4'2" and the top section is 9'...*that is unless my tape ruler is broke.*  

Sandcrab


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Never owned a avet,or mag 525..*

Sandcrab has a "thing" against diawas,I have a "thing" against penn.. I've owned several penns,mostly spinners,4500 to 6500,none have held up,period....  I figured I'd give them a second chance with the 975.. Well,I thought I had a winner at first.. Casted great,drag was very smooth. Then I had my first drummie on that reel.. It was raining that night,on the planks at Avon,the clicker was screaming  set the hook and funny noises were coming out of that clicker while fighting my drum..  Also,the drag was going haywire,even my bud mentioned about how it didn't seem right having a jerky drag on a brand new reel.. Anyway,landed the fish and saw that the clicker was broke,brought it to tackle shop and they fixed,but have had it in the box since..

Went into that loooong drawn out story to give you some history as to why Penns aren't on my main fishin tackle list..   

To make it short,Diawa is the most durable reel I have used for 8nbait.. Avet seems like a nice reel,but lever drag ain't my thing for this type of fishing,so I tried Progear,just for grins.. Great reel,caught one drum on it so far,and a few rays that pulled some drag last night,and also gave the clicker a workout.. It's simple,excellent drag,great casting (only if magged properly though   ),and seems durable.. I had it out there same day Crawfish was getting sandblasted and dunked it twice,still worked fine... 

Sandcrab,I really wasn't going to be "loooong winded" on this,but couldn't help myself..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> To make it short,Diawa is the most durable reel I have used for 8nbait..


Believe that...  That grandwave you got ain't silver no more...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Believe that...  That grandwave you got ain't silver no more...


 And still works like a charm...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Gong in the shop...*

DD,

The GW worked like a champ when I first got it...I will be dropping it off in the shop for repair...We'll see how long it lasts when I get it back...I could be wrong about this....

Sandcrab


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> The All Star is 13'2" from the factory...They used to cut them to make the Breakaways and they were listed as 12'6". The catalog carried over the shorter length when in reality - they are 13'2". Ask any rod builder and they will tell you the same thing..
> 
> The one in my house is 13'2" - a 2p/1c "lite" 1508 blank. The butt section is 4'2" and the top section is 9'...*that is unless my tape ruler is broke.*
> 
> Sandcrab


I have 3 1509 Breakaway blanks sitting here and EVERY one is 13'-2" or a little better. They don't trim them at the factory.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

DD has been known to break anvils with plastic spoons.....If he says a reel is tough, I would believe him. 
Last year at Cypress Point, I gave him a freshly rigged "loaner" because he was unarmed at the time. I told him "Don't worry, you won't blow it up".

He blew it up.  

Then hooked a real nice Sand Tiger. :--| 

Then went back to the truck to get his own chit.  

I was still re-spooling and re-tying when he got back.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> DD has been known to break anvils with plastic spoons.....If he says a reel is tough, I would believe him.
> Last year at Cypress Point, I gave him a freshly rigged "loaner" because he was unarmed at the time. I told him "Don't worry, you won't blow it up".
> 
> He blew it up.
> ...


 Tell me I can't blow it up??   

You got three?? hmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Tell me I can't blow it up??
> 
> You got three?? hmmmmmmmmmmm....



Soon to be four!

How could I not have a green one? Wait till you see the "Pimp" sticks I'm getting ready to build for them.

"Stylin' & Profilin'"


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The info I provided is from the ALL STAR Composites Inc. Rod Blank Catolog that we have @ the shop. Unless its a mis print it states all the sizes there. If ya take the first three numbers ie: 150 and divide by 12 you come up with the length of the rod. Spent a little time this morning when I got to the shop and did the math thing on all there surf blanks and the divide by 12 thing is right on with there catolog. @ RDT where I build rods we just use the Pur Glass and Lami Glass blanks so I don't have an actual rod to measure. But its the same thing with the GSB-150-2MH if ya do the math 150 = 12'6. Guess the All Star Blank Catolog is wrong then.


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Been using the penn 970 mags since they 1st came out and have stuck with them thru all the spin and gimmicks that has entered the market.
4.25-1 retrieve has been the gripe against them, but with a big fish on you then appreciate the lower retrieve. There are many tweaks that can be done to them, and they do last and last, if taken care of properly.
Also have several of the progear cs501's and after taking them apart, they look an awful like the inside of a 970, but with a fast retrieve of 6-1. and when set up properly are equal to the penns in dependability.
Have a grand wave 20 but the distance from the reel body to the handle is a bit too far for me, and when paying close to 2 bills for a reel I want machine screws and not sheet metal screws holding it together.
Last but not the least, use what you are comfortable with be it penn or diawa, but with the price of reels these days I'm going to stick with what I got, as loong as I keep finding the parts, to keep them going.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Ktom*

You were the one that put me on the Progear,and thusfar,very happy with it.. A friend of mine had a 970 he was selling,and I got to check it out.. Seems built like a tank,and looks to be able to take abuse,but to me it's too big,JMO.. 

As you said,fish with what is comfortable..I've not had any problem with screws in Diawas,although I agree a machined screw would probably have been a better choice for them to have put in there... I have no problem with it,but many say the gearbox on the diawas seem to get in the way. I have at least 7 diawas used for boat fishing,plankin,and surfishing,all have served me well. Many of those are the ole sloosh series when they first came out,after *many yrs of use* I brought them up to FR&G couple of yrs ago to have serviced,and they are all "up to snuff" again.

After taking your advice on the progear,I'm sure the Penn 970 is a "tuffone" though..


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

JAM,
I think All Star might not cut the blanks because most tournament casters want them longer. The Rainshadow 1509's are exactly 12'-6". Any time I make a Breakaway I always wind up cutting some off the butt.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I hear ya Chuck, in the catolog they list them @ 12'6, and the math thing does work out exactly to the catolog. I believe ya'all heck ya'all got the rod. I ain't never built on the ALLStar blank. We don't stock them here. JAM


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*All Star catalogs...*

The All Star catalog has been wrong for some time now. Now that they no longer are in the blank making business and only in the finished rod business - its a moot point.

The catalog listed my BESP 1265/2 rod (10'6") as being capable of casting 1/4 to 3/4 oz when the real capability was 1-3 oz...

Back to the rod building...almost have butt section finished (less the fancy but wrap stuff)...

Sandcrab


----------

